# Como digo DDD em espanhol



## Kleyer

Amigos,

alguém sabe dizer como dizemos DDD (Discagem Direta à Distância) em espanhol? Especialmente no México e Peru.

Obrigado.


----------



## curlyboy20

Não conheço o DDD. Você poderia explicar com mais detalhe o que é?


----------



## curlyboy20

Talvez seja, "Marcado directo a distancia"? Na verdade acho que não 

Até mais,

Jr.


----------



## andre luis

DDD: Llamada Directa a la Distância.


----------



## Vanda

É o prefixo que identifica a região ou o estado. 
Por exemplo: Vejamos o DDD de Belo Horizonte: 55 (país) + 31 (DDD região de Belo Horizonte) + 1111.1111 (número do telefone). 
O DDD de Lima é 14.


----------



## andre luis

Para hacer llamadas ligações interurbanas
es necesario marcar:
0 + código de operadora + código de área
(DDD) + número de teléfono.
• DDD: Llamada Directa a la Distância

En el caso de llamadas internacionales es
necesario marcar
00 + código de la operadora + código del
país (DDI) + código de área + número de
teléfono.
• DDI: Llamada Directa Internacional


----------



## curlyboy20

Vanda said:


> É o prefixo que identifica a região ou o estado.
> Por exemplo: Vejamos o DDD de Belo Horizonte: 55 (país) + 31 (DDD região de Belo Horizonte) + 1111.1111 (número do telefone).
> O DDD de Lima é 14.


 
Obrigado por explicar. No Peru se diz "_código de ciudad"._ 00+51+1+111.1111

51 é para ligar o Peru. 1 é o DDD (_código de ciudad_ em espanhol do Peru). 111-1111 é o número de telefone


----------



## curlyboy20

andre luis said:


> Para hacer llamadas ligações interurbanas
> es necesario marcar:
> 0 + código de operadora + código de área
> (DDD) + número de teléfono.
> • DDD: Llamada Directa a la Distância


 
Você me está fazendo ficar confuso. Segundo à Vanda, o DDD é o prefixo para ligar certa região do Brasil, né? Por exemplo, se eu estou no Rio e quero ligar para ela em Belo Horizonte, eu discaria, 0-31-111.1111, correto?



> En el caso de llamadas internacionales es
> necesario marcar
> 00 + código de la operadora + código del
> país (DDI) + código de área + número de
> teléfono.
> • DDI: Llamada Directa Internacional


 


Para ligações internacionais, eu tenho de discar 00+(código do país)+DDR+número de telefone. Então para ligar para Vanda desde o Peru, seria: 00-55-31(DDD)+111.1111, né?

O prefixo para o Brasil (55) *não* é o mesmo do que o DDD, né?


----------



## Mangato

Trabalhava na Telespe ( Telefónica de São Paulo) no ano 1999 quando lá se implantou o DDD. São umas cifras dentro do número digitado que permetem escolher a companhia de telecomunicações portadora na comunicação inter-estadual, ou internacional. Se quiser ligar pela Telefónica o DDD incluia  o 15, pela Embratel, era outro DDD que agora não me lembro. Acho que é uma característica propria do Brasil, que não cocheço em outros países


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Não acredite, porque não tenho certeza, mas acho que isso é chamado LADA no México. A telefônica lá se chama Telmex.

Abraços.


----------



## vf2000

Mangato, isso é o código da operadora. O DDD é o número que identifica a cidade e o DDI o país.

O DDI do Brasil é 55 e o da Espanha é 34

O DDD de São Paulo é 11 e o do Rio é 21

O código da Embratel é 21 e o da Telefônica é 15

Respondendo a pergunta, eu traduziria DDD como "código (telefonico) de la ciudad"


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Mangato, isso é o código da operadora. O DDD é o número que identifica a cidade e o DDI o país.
> 
> O DDI do Brasil é 55 e o da Espanha é 34
> 
> O DDD de São Paulo é 11 e o do Rio é 21
> 
> O código da Embratel é 21 e o da Telefônica é 15
> 
> Respondendo a pergunta, eu traduziria DDD como "código (telefonico) de la ciudad"


 
Tem ração.  A me mória me fez errar.  Na España o DDD seria o Codigo provincial,  e o DDI  Código país , Agora o código provincial despareceu,  pois foi incluido no número de assinante.


----------



## Deimos13

Aqui na Colômbia é utilizado o termo "Código de Área" já fosse para um país o para uma cidade.

D13.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Trabalhava na Telespe ( Telefónica de São Paulo) no ano 1999 quando lá se implantou o DDD. São umas cifras dentro do número digitado que permetem escolher a companhia de telecomunicações portadora na comunicação inter-estadual, ou internacional. Se quiser ligar pela Telefónica o DDD era o 15, pela Embratel, era outro DDD que agora não me lembro. Acho que é uma característica propria do Brasil, que não cocheço em outros países


Deculpe, mas vc está confundindo o código das operadoras (15 para a Vivo) com o DDD - Discagem Direta à Distancia, que existe desde a década de 70, sendo que a TELESP foi a primeira concessionária de telefonia a efetuar uma ligação DDD (de S.Paulo ao Rio).


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Deculpe, mas vc está confundindo o código das operadoras (15 para a Vivo) com o DDD - Discagem Direta à Distancia, que existe desde a década de 70, sendo que a TELESP foi a primeira concessionária de telefonia a efetuar uma ligação DDD (de S.Paulo ao Rio).


 
Se tem a paciência de ler os dous post de acima e comprovar as datas vai ter a resposta. No ano 1999 a Vivo com esse nome não existia.
_A VIVO e uma operadora de telefonia celular brasileira pertencente aos grupos Portugal Telecom e Telefonica._ Não conheço se faz serviço de " larga distancia"
* Operadoras no Brasil*


Aerotech 17
CTBC Telecom 12
Brasil Telecom 14
Telefonica 15
Embratel 21
Intelig 23
GVT 25
Oi Fixo (Antiga Telemar) 31
Convergia 32
TIM 41
Sercomtel 43


----------



## Mangato

Me fizerom ficar confuso e liguei para umos colegas da Telelespe 

Eles me diz.

A *Discagem direta a distância* (*DDD*) é o sistema adotado para discagem interurbana automática através da inserção de prefixos regionais e que se tornou possível graças à automação dos sistemas de telefonia.

Quando a discagem é internacional utiliza-se *DDI.*

Traducindo ao español de Espanha
* DDD = Marcación automática nacional*
* DDI  = Marcación automática internacional*


Não é pelo dito um prefixo, mas na linguagem popular DDI identifíca-se com os prefixos indicativos do estado, pais ou operadora. Dai a confussão

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Kleyer

Ok, amigos.

Eu já conhecia "Marcación directa". O que eu quero saber é se existe uma sigla igual a DDD. Pois, não acredito que seja DDD porque MARCACIÓN começa com M.

Abraço.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato: a Vivo é hoje a "herdeira" da Telefónica do seu tempo. A Vivo foi formada pela união das operadoras da Telefónica e da Portugal Telecom. Ela, como todas as empresas de telefonia hoje no Brasil, faz "DDD" e "DDI".


----------



## Nanon

A operadora nacional da Venezuela, a CANTV, usa discado directo nacional (DDN) e internacional (DDI).


----------

